# Love in the second floor apartment



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

One of my last spring releases the little girl with the white head and black wings showed up on the porch a couple weeks back with a big hole ripped in her side just above her leg, probably a Hawk hit. So I got her in and cleaned up the mess and put a couple stiches in and she's all healed up now good as new. But while she was recovering in a small recovery cage on the table she was doing a lot of talking with little G14 in the second floor apartment next to the table. Sure enough as soon as I let them both out at the same time they hooked up and she moved right in with him. Looks like I'm going to have to buy some more plastic eggs.

NAB 

They do make a handsome couple IMO. Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Aww that is so precious! It always amazes me to hear stories like this. That is so smart of her to come back when she needed help; she knew exactly who to pay a visit to. What a sweetie!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to the happy couple! 

I'm glad there is love and safe place for her to stay.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love a love story. Very sweet couple. Its great that she knew where to come back when she needed help. What do you do now. Do you release them together, or do you keep them? What is wrong with G14? Just curious. min


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pardon me, Nab, while I try to stop laughing!

All I could think of was why I was _not_ surprised!!

What a great story!! They ARE a most handsome couple!

My gang and I wish them all the very best!! Oh yes, and - uh - one more thing...watch out for "ooops" babies!   

*A MOST HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOURS, TOO!!*

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Pardon me, Nab, while I try to stop laughing!
> 
> All I could think of was why I was _not_ surprised!!
> 
> ...


Yep, very handsome couple


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I LOVE it, Nab! Good on you and them!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very good looking couple. 
She is a smart girl, she knew exaclty where to go for help when in trouble.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo of the new couple - congratulations all around!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

G14 looks totally taken by her  That is so sweet, thank you for this heartwarming story.


----------

